# Deal INFO Thread



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

To recap: I'm starting this thread to seperate information revealed by numerous sources over the past couple days from the rampant speculation that has ensued. I know the mods here can do what they want merge-wise, but I humbly ask that this thread be kept seperate from mediocre man's "deal coming soon" thread - as merging them would defeat the purpose (making it easier for us to see what's been said vs. what's been speculated). That said...

LAST UPDATE: ~4:49pm, Friday, 6/8/07

*What's Up?*
- "A deal in principle has been reached." (MM)
- "None of this is official, and is in principle only." (TBpup)
- "The Blazers have not, and are not close to, making any trades. The Blazers are in discussions with several teams, but general manager Kevin Pritchard said most teams are in the "feeling out" process and are not ready to deal." (Quick, 6/8)
- "...technically nothing is in the works because it has already been done." (MM, 6/8)
- "I was told who is involved, and that the deal had been agreed upon in principle by the teams involved." (MM, 6/8)

*One Deal, or More?*
- "Get ready for *some fireworks*..." (MM)
- "You'll prolly start hearing *teams* at least within a week." (MM)
- Not quite as high as #11 (reported by Canzano), but the deal for #11 may be a seperate deal (TBpup)
- "*A deal* in principle *has* been reached." (MM)

*Good?*
- "Yes, I'd be happy." (MM)
- "I think everyone will be happy." (TBpup)

*Who, and Who Not?*
- Will not involve Roy or LaMarcus (TBpup)
- Shawn Marion is on the trading block. (Canzano)
- Will not involve Marion (TBpup)
- Rashard Lewis seems to have made up his mind to go to Orlando. (Quick, seconded by TBpup)
- "Definately not in our Division." (TBpup)
- "The Blazer's #1 pick, other choices they might make:yes: and last years bounty will be around for years to come." (TBpup)
- "That (Philly deal of Zach + Jack to Philly for Miller, Korver, and #12) wouldn't be my favorite." (TBpup)
- "This thread certainly wasn't (about the Philly rumor)." (TBpup)
- "back east" (TBpup)
- Blazers are looking at point guards (Blake, Ramon Sessions, Taurean Green, DJ Strawberry - 15 point guards have been invited to pre-draft workouts) (Quick)
- Zach + Jack to Philly for Miller, Korver, and the #12 will not happen. (Barrett)
- "There have at least been very legitimate discussions with one or more of (New Jersey, Philadelphia, New York, and Boston)" (TBpup)
- "Chicago has notified Portland that point guard Kirk Hinrich is "untouchable" in trade talks, so you can scratch off the list any of those Zach Randolph for Kirk Hinrich scenarios." (Quick, 6/8)
- "As I've mentioned before, the Bulls seem like a possible trading partner, with Zach Randolph involved." (Ford via Mr. Chuck Taylor, 6/8)

*What Draft Pick are the Blazers Targeting?*
- Quick practically guaranteed another first-round pick. (Barrett)
- "Lower meaning lower, not lower meaning higher. As in Portland got a high pick in the draft." (MM)
- Not quite as high as #11 (reported by Canzano), but the deal for #11 may be a seperate deal (TBpup)
- "Scheduling workouts for players in the 10 - 25 range, which tells me they have already made a deal for a second first-round pick. I'm thinking Atlanta's No. 11 pick." (Canzano)
- "Latter half of the lottery (8-14)." (Quick)
- "Another dark horse in the Yi sweepstakes might be Portland, which is trying to get another top 10 draft pick." (Ford via Mr. Chuck Taylor, 6/8)

*When Will We Start to Hear More?*
- "Usually it starts to leak out in a couple of days." (TBpup)
- "You'll prolly start hearing teams at least within a week." (MM)
- "Pritchard said if the Blazers do indeed make a deal, it wouldn't be announced until 48 hours before the draft at the earliest." (Quick, 6/8)

*Other Offers?*
- "Offers were made to the Blazers very recently and they were turned down. But the phones are definately ringing..." (TBpup)
- Two Western Conference teams have offered their HOF-caliber All-Stars for the #1 pick. (Quick)

*Who Will the Blazers Take w/ #1?*
- "G.O. Blazers!!!" (TBpup)

I will be working hard the rest of the day (I put in some OT earlier this week to meet deadlines, so I could afford to slack a little this morning, but still have some things to accomplish here), so I won't be able to watch for new bits of information from these sources. If you see something from someone that seems to be in the know (any of these sources), please post it here.

Again, please try to keep speculation in the other thread.

Thanks,

PBF


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Barrett shoots down the Phili trade in his blog.

http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2007/06/courtside-recap.html

EDIT - oops, I didnt see that you mentioned that when I first read your post. Sorry.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks PBF for your hard work compiling all of this

its appreciated :clap2:


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

fantastic idea for a thread- it's nice to have the Cliff's notes!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> fantastic idea for a thread- it's nice to have the Cliff's notes!


That's what I was shooting for.

Got the idea when Sam and others pointed out that I was starting to confuse info and sources in the other thread.

PBF


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

nice summary, PBF. anyone not excited to sift through the monster thread will appreciate this.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Excellent recap of the events, PBF. Very much appreciated. It sure beats wading through 300+ posts in one thread.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

I hope you don't mind me plugging up this thread, but I have to give kudos to PBF. Given the size of those threads, that post was a lot of work and it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks PBF.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I see that TBpup has confirmed that legitimate discussions have been happening with one or more of the teams Put Back Dunk listed earlier in the RealGM thread. Don't have time to dig it up now. If someone else could, I will add that info to the top post here.

Thanks,

PBF


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

As others have said, thanks _very_ much for creating this thread.

That said, it's supposed to be a "INFO" thread, not a long string of thank-yous to PBF. 

Thus, in defense of the idea of the thread, I'm suggesting we don't _all_ convey personal thanks here -- PMs might be great for that, if you're feeling so moved. Not to put words in his mouth but I'm guessing PBF both recognizes the grandness of this idea _and_ gets that we're very appreciative. 

Just my 2 cents.

Oh and heck, as long as I've made another post, well done, PBF!:greatjob:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Thus, in defense of the idea of the thread, I'm suggesting we don't _all_ convey personal thanks here -- PMs might be great for that, if you're feeling so moved. Not to put words in his mouth but I'm guessing PBF both recognizes the grandness of this idea _and_ gets that we're very appreciative.


Rep points will do! :yes::yes:

PBF


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

PorterIn2004 said:


> As others have said, thanks _very_ much for creating this thread.
> 
> That said, it's supposed to be a "INFO" thread, not a long string of thank-yous to PBF.
> 
> ...


I think thank you posts are just fine, seeing that PBF will just update his main post at the top and we don't have to "wade through" the posts below it to find new information.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

From Put Back Dunk:


> Hi TBpup, I'm a Celtics fan and you seem to have quite the rep around here......
> 
> I know you can't say anything that would even hint towards a specific trade, but New Jersey (a team in our division) and RJ are rumored, Philly apparently was rumored (again, a team in our division), even the Knicks had a rumor going back a few weeks ago with Portland (team 3 in our division), and I know we have been rumored with our #5 pick also. So, any chance that I should feel anything but nuetral about the Blazer's move?


So his listed teams:

New Jersey (an RJ deal?)
Philly (which we know is a no)
Knicks (HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAno)
and his Celtics ( :groucho: )


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

i need to do some digging at real GM to confirm but around page 15 on that forum TBpup said that the deal not only was not in our division but also not in the Western Conference.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Quick said:


> A couple of things to clear up:
> Chicago has notified Portland that point guard Kirk Hinrich is "untouchable" in trade talks, so you can scratch off the list any of those Zach Randolph for Kirk Hinrich scenarios.
> *The Blazers have not, and are not close to, making any trades. The Blazers are in discussions with several teams, but general manager Kevin Pritchard said most teams are in the "feeling out" process and are not ready to deal. *
> Pritchard said if the Blazers do indeed make a deal, it wouldn't be announced until 48 hours before the draft at the earliest.
> ...


Speak up, MM. What rumor did you hear?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Based on the info given by MM, Tpup and the media, here is my speculation.

The deal is big enough and makes MM happy enough that *The deal must include Zach* Randolph.

The 11th pick is not involved, yet that coud be a seperate deal, *which means that Jarrett Jack is not involved in the deal.*

Several have said that the players from last year are not involved, *so Sergio, Roy and Aldridge will not be in the deal.*

So putting all that togeter, we have a deal going to an eastern team that will include Zach Randolph and may include Dickau, Jones, LaFrentz, Magloire, Miles, Outlaw, Przybilla, Udoka or Webster.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

IIRC the statement from TBPup on RealGm is that is was to a team not in our division, not CONFERENCE

so it could be a western conf team, as part of the other 2? teams


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Speak up, MM. What rumor did you hear?




I didn't hear a rumor.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I didn't hear a rumor.


Oh Shnap!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Oh Shnap!




LOL no. I just mean I heard it from someone that wasn't saying he overheard or thought he heard. He said "this is what has happened"


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> Oh Shnap!


Main Entry: 1ru·mor
Pronunciation: 'rü-m&r
Function: noun
Etymology: Middle English rumour, from Anglo-French, from Latin rumor clamor, gossip; akin to Old English rEon to lament, Sanskrit rauti he roars
1 : talk or opinion widely disseminated with no discernible source
2 : a statement or report current without known authority for its truth

SO if he knows the source and knows it to be true then from his perspective it's not rumor.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Main Entry: 1ru·mor
> Pronunciation: 'rü-m&r
> Function: noun
> Etymology: Middle English rumour, from Anglo-French, from Latin rumor clamor, gossip; akin to Old English rEon to lament, Sanskrit rauti he roars
> ...


Thanks, Schilly. I was merely making a funny.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

I think Randolph for Brown, Nocioni and #9 is the most likely. Makes sense for both teams.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

c_note said:


> I think Randolph for Brown, Nocioni and #9 is the most likely. Makes sense for both teams.


you can not trade Brown or Nocs until July....... 

and you can not talk to their agents until July 1

SO if a deal is already made in principal, and submitted to the league... .. it would not include them then


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Nate McVillain said:


> Based on the info given by MM, Tpup and the media, here is my speculation.
> 
> The deal is big enough and makes MM happy enough that *The deal must include Zach* Randolph.
> 
> ...


Nice speculation. Wrong thread.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

c_note said:


> I think Randolph for Brown, Nocioni and #9 is the most likely. Makes sense for both teams.


Please keep speculation in the "deal coming soon" thread. I don't want this one to blow up and be hard to search through like that one. Come on people, discipline up!

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

BlazerCaravan said:


> From Put Back Dunk:
> 
> 
> So his listed teams:
> ...


Got it into the top post, BC. Thanks!

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> i need to do some digging at real GM to confirm but around page 15 on that forum TBpup said that the deal not only was not in our division but also not in the Western Conference.


No, he never said it wasn't in our Conference. Just not in our Division. Believe me, I went through that entire thread up to page 25 or so between last night and this morning.

PBF


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Chad Ford mentioned this in his blog today:

To Portland
Theo Ratliff
Delonte West
#5 pick 

To Boston
Zach Randolph

He mentioned that a line up of LaMarcus Aldridge, Greg Oden, Yi Jianlian would be impressive.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Samuel said:


> Speak up, MM. What rumor did you hear?


Pulled the pertinent info from this post of yours into the top post, Sam.

THANKS!!!

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> IIRC the statement from TBPup on RealGm is that is was to a team not in our division, not CONFERENCE
> 
> so it could be a western conf team, as part of the other 2? teams


YRC, Trader Bob. Thanks.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

QRICH said:


> Chad Ford mentioned this in his blog today:
> 
> To Portland
> Theo Ratliff
> ...


Pulled it into the top post, QRICH. Thanks!

PBF


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

QRICH:

I'm looking at Chad Ford's blog on espn.com and he says that deal is the Suns Marion for the #5, Theo and Delonte West. I see the part about a darkhorse in the Yi sweepstakes is Portland but nothing about Portland dealing with Boston.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

OMG, i can't believe this thread exists.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

talman said:


> QRICH:
> 
> I'm looking at Chad Ford's blog on espn.com and he says that deal is the Suns Marion for the #5, Theo and Delonte West. I see the part about a darkhorse in the Yi sweepstakes is Portland but nothing about Portland dealing with Boston.


Thanks for the clarification, talman. I will strip that one out.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

blakejacked said:


> OMG, i can't believe this thread exists.


Look at all the people who appreciate it (as suspected).

Apparently you weren't around when two seperate fairly-well respected members of two seperate forums started dropping info at just about the same time. It caused quite a buzz, with incredibly long threads that were difficult to sort info vs. speculation. It looked at the time that something big was about to happen, and I wanted to make it easier for people to see the information (vs. speculation).

Damn, blakejack... when someone buys you a birthday present, do you immediately toss it in the garbage with a smirk on your face?

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Bumping because some people are apparently confused and think 2 Western Conference teams have offered their HOF-caliber All-Stars for Zach (or anyone else). According to Quick (see top post in this thread), they were offered for *our #1 pick*... and (according to TBpup) were turned down. Besides, there has been no word from anyone as to who those teams were, what conference or division they are in, or who was offered. SPECULATION that they were Kevin Garnett and Kobe Bryant but, again, that is just SPECULATION.

PBF


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

ProudBFan said:


> Bumping because some people are apparently confused and think 2 Western Conference teams have offered their HOF-caliber All-Stars for Zach (or anyone else). According to Quick (see top post in this thread), they were offered for *our #1 pick*... and (according to TBpup) were turned down. Besides, there has been no word from anyone as to who those teams were, what conference or division they are in, or who was offered. SPECULATION that they were Kevin Garnett and Kobe Bryant but, again, that is just SPECULATION.
> 
> PBF


Actually, the name thrown out there (that I heard from Quick) was Carmelo Anthony.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

wizmentor said:


> Actually, the name thrown out there (that I heard from Quick) was Carmelo Anthony.


I heard Quick say that the Nuggets offered him (do you have a link? I need to confirm / get a direct quote before I can add that info to the top post here).

I have more to say about Melo and whether or not he was one of the HOF-caliber All-Stars offered, but it really is kinda speculation so I'll post it to the "deal coming soon" thread when the opportunity arises.

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I usually do not read a lot on weekends

can we get an up date to all the facts?

is it indeed a fact that a name is hinted at with _ _ _ _ N? or not? last name? first name?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> I usually do not read a lot on weekends
> 
> can we get an up date to all the facts?
> 
> is it indeed a fact that a name is hinted at with _ _ _ _ N? or not? lat name? first name?


You have all the information I have at this point (top post). Don't know where the ____N thing came from.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Also, I have it on good authority that MM and TBpup's source(s) is/are quite legit.

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> To recap: I'm starting this thread to seperate information revealed by numerous sources over the past couple days from the rampant speculation that has ensued. I know the mods here can do what they want merge-wise, but I humbly ask that this thread be kept seperate from mediocre man's "deal coming soon" thread - as merging them would defeat the purpose (making it easier for us to see what's been said vs. what's been speculated). That said...
> 
> LAST UPDATE: ~4:49pm, Friday, 6/8/07
> 
> ...


bump then


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> I usually do not read a lot on weekends
> 
> can we get an up date to all the facts?
> 
> is it indeed a fact that a name is hinted at with _ _ _ _ N? or not? lat name? first name?


I think someone was making a joke that Jefferson, Richardson and Marion all have a similar last name.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

In talking with the team Brooks, in speaking about the Blazer points guards only mentions Sergio. It was astounding he did not mention Jack. Likely, Jack is the one dealt.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

wizmentor said:


> In talking with the team Brooks, in speaking about the Blazer points guards only mentions Sergio. It was astounding he did not mention Jack. Likely, Jack is the one dealt.


I'm pretty sure the Blazers make it a policy not to mention player personnel decisions as serious as trades with undrafted players. They'd probably not even mention it to players on the team.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Samuel said:


> I'm pretty sure th Blazers make it a policy not to mention player personnel decisions as serious as trades with undrafted players. They'd probably not even mention it to players on the team.


I'm sure they didn't as well. They probably told them something like: "We're looking for a point guard. We have Sergio." It's easy enough to read between the lines. 

While I'm at it, KP was on Rome today:
KP says they are "absolutely not" shopping Zach Randolph. "We like what he can do. There aren't many guys out there that can score in the post like he can."


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

wizmentor said:


> In talking with the team Brooks, in speaking about the Blazer points guards only mentions Sergio. It was astounding he did not mention Jack. Likely, Jack is the one dealt.



If the team is planning on dealing Jack or Jack has already been dealt . . . I highly doubt Brooks would know or been told about it.




Note: In another scenario, Conley could be drafted then moved to the Portland Trailblazers in a multiplayer deal that would include forward-center Zach Randolph.

Source: Courier News


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

According to Quick, the Blazers are working on something big.
Much bigger than trading for a pick at the end of the lottery.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

wizmentor said:


> According to Quick, the Blazers are working on something big.
> Much bigger than trading for a pick at the end of the lottery.


And I have no doubt that he's right. For quite awhile KP has been quoted as saying he intends to "shock the world" on draft day. That said, lots of great intentions fall through and I could imagine at least some teams... Boston, for example, being hesitant to deal with him right now. 

And _that_ said, he (Pritchard) has certainly earned some benefit of the doubt after the last draft. You go, KP!


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

If we are not going to trade Zach, Roy, Aldridge, the #1 or Sergio, seriously, how big of a trade could it be? Here's a pool of things we have to offer that you could consider having + trade value.

Jarret Jack
Joel Pryzbilla
Martell Webster
a future 1st round pick


Those four guys combined have the value, of, I'd say about four mid-tier 1st round picks. But no one would give up a star for them, unless it's a situation where they are trying to get rid of a contract(Scottie Pippen)


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> And I have no doubt that he's right. For quite awhile KP has been quoted as saying he intends to "shock the world" on draft day. And _that_ said, he (Pritchard) has certainly earned some benefit of the doubt after the last draft. You go, KP!



He intends to shock the world. Maybe he's talking about taking Joakim Noah #1.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Keep the faith everyone

Go Blazers

in KP we trust..  

and hold onto your shorts :wink:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Holy ****

I'd do that deal in a second. 



> Milwaukee is reportedly having discussions with Portland about swapping the sixth pick for Joel Pryzbilla. http://www.thenewstribune.com/sports/sonics/story/98020.html


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Samuel said:


> Holy ****
> 
> I'd do that deal in a second.


no freakin' way they'd do that. there's got to be something really big missing in that conversation. I'm guessing we'd be throwing in Jack, Webster, our second rounders....hell, even that doesn't seem fair. 

we'd have to be getting back a really poisonous contract for them to be willing to do something like that. which would be fine with me.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

If KP can deal Joel for #6, he should be crowned king of the world.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I can see something like Dan Gadzurich, #6 for Joel Pryzbilla, Jarrett Jack or Martell Webster(Hopefully not both), #37.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Looks like Milwaukie owes Bobby Simmons $40 mil over the next four years (how dumb was that contract, by the way?) He'd have to be part of such a deal, I would think.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> If KP can deal Joel for #6, he should be crowned king of the world.


KP: "Thanks for letting me borrow Joel, guys. I changed the oil, and checked the tires."
Milwakee: "Thanks for doing that!"
KP: "It's the least I could do."
Milwakee: "Would you like our #6 for your trouble?"
KP: "Well, if you insist!"


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I can see something like Dan Gadzurich, #6 for Joel Pryzbilla, Jarrett Jack or Martell Webster(Hopefully not both), #37.


Quick funny:

Q: What do you get when you put Gadzurich and Przybilla on a deserted tropical island and nuke them?

A: GADZILLA!!! 

Okay... back to your regularly-schedules Blazers Draft Day excitement...

PBF


----------

